
Show HN: Gravatar for iOS App Icons - jeiting
https://www.appatar.io/
======
jeiting
I needed a simple app icon solution for RevenueCat, was surprised it didn't
exist. So I built it.

It's a node server that uses the iTunes Search API to fetch the URL for the
app icon, caches the URL, then redirects the request to Apple's CDN.

~~~
Jeremy1026
Would it be possible to add a search or lookup of some kind? Needing to know
the Bundle ID makes this a bit tricky to use for anything but your own apps.

